# Who does clear bras in Scotland?



## Boab01 (Jun 10, 2007)

Looking for someone that does Ventureshield/Paintshield in scotland to do a new car in the next 8 weeks - this might save me a very long trip to London to get a ventureshield job that is quite expensive 

Car will be a new JDM Civic Type R so will almost certainly be a custom job. Looking for someone who is likely to do an A+++ job .


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I will call a friend but he may not have the template yet for new civic.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Defendall in Ratho, Edinburgh and Perth.


----------



## Alan (Mar 21, 2006)

Cheechy, any idea on price??


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

La Senza


----------



## allyrennie (May 20, 2007)

ann summers?


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^ exactly what i was thinking :lol:


----------



## Wozza (Mar 3, 2007)

If you have no luck then I can recommend Eddie from Racefiilm, he is a member on here and he is based in Wolverhampton.


----------



## TangoMan (Jul 28, 2006)

Danny, check out here; http://www.ventureshield.com/dealers.asp

As discussed before, the problem you are going to have is if they cannot get the template for your specific car. Then it will have to be a custom fit and that is where the expertise becomes scarce.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Alan said:


> Cheechy, any idea on price??


It really depends on the car and what you want to be covered. Worth giving Russell or John a call and say that a man with a red TT who had a little accident said to call  :lol:

Giving them a call doesn't commit you to anything and if its too expensive then just just say thanks but not thanks :thumb:

Front of car with bra fitted to wing tips, front bumper, tip of bonnet and mirrors...


----------



## Boab01 (Jun 10, 2007)

My main worry with Defendall is that it's really quite thick if I remember rightly. I'll give them a shout though.

Tango, my only concern is the astronomical cost of driving all the way to London to get a £600 job done on the car - I'll have to think about it some more. Just wanted to see if there was someone in Scotland that could do the same thing.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Information resource: http://www.automotivearticles.com/Clear_Bra_3M.shtml 
3M FAQ- http://solutions.3m.com/wps/portal/3M/en_US/Scotchgard-PPF/Home/For_the/Consumer/FAQs/

X-Pel UK Area Dealers- http://www.xpel.com/products/dealersearch-world.asp

I've lost the hyperlink to the Ann Sommers clear bra, but I think its http//:www.bigclearbra.org


----------

